# Bug in Herold Charübersicht



## groener (15. Februar 2005)

Servus B3n,

wenn ich z.B. unter dem Server Gorgonnash nach Chars mit dem Buchstaben Z suche, tauchen unter anderen auch welche mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben Z auf ... soweit so gut. Gehe ich auf Charübersicht -> Z sehe ich eine leere Liste.

Gruß an Zeno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (17. Februar 2005)

noch einer:
hab durch verzaubern meine Umhangs alle resistenzen +1 aber die werden nicht angezeigt und einige sachen wie die Bonuse sind nicht farbig im text - wäre übersichtlicher weil man weiß es is bonus durch verzaubern (wie im spiel)


----------



## groener (17. Februar 2005)

und noch einer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe mich heute morgen mit Danis Account eingeloggt da gestern das eintragen in den Herold nicht geklappt hat. Aber dieses mal! Die Daten wurde upgedatet, sie stand mit der Gilde und lvl 14 drin. Ein paar Stunden später steht sie wieder ohne Gilde und lvl 12 drin. Hmm.


http://www.black-legion.info/index.php?id=...ock&charid=5114


----------



## Zane (17. Februar 2005)

das mit den chars in der charübersicht stimmt!
auf dem server "blackhand" muss unter V einer stehn, aber er wird nicht angezeigt... gestern hatte ich ihn jedenfalls in den letzten 10 aktuelaisierungen!


----------

